# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > خبر: فراخوان دعوت به همکاری از متخصصین برای تولید Podcast

## علیرضا مداح

با سلام،

یکی از ایده‌هایی که مدت‌ها در ذهن تیم مدیریت سایت برنامه نویس وجود داشته است، «تولید محتوا» به کمک اعضای حرفه‌ای سایت است. با صحبت‌هایی که در گردهمایی نمایشگاه الکامپ با آقای کرامتی و بقیه‌ی مدیران داشتیم، تصمیم بر این گرفته شد تا به عنوان اولین قدم در «موج جدید» فعالیت‌های سایت، از کاربران تقاضا کنیم تا در راستای ارتقای سطح علمی جامعه‌ی برنامه‌نویسان ایرانی با ما همکاری کنند.
همکاری در این مرحله در قالب تولید "Podcast" است؛ در هر یک از تالارهای سایت افراد متخصص زیادی دیده می‌شوند که مایل هستد اطلاعات خود را با دیگران به اشتراک بگذارند. به‌اشتراک‌گذاری دانش به شیوه‌ی Podcast دارای مزایای بسیاری است که گمان نمی‌کنم نیازی باشد مجددا در اینجا به آن‌ها اشاره کنم. برای همکاری در این زمینه به عوامل زیر نیاز است:

فرد یا افراد متخصص در هر حوزه‌ی مرتبط با توسعه‌ی نرم‌افزارموضوع مناسبیک میکروفن با کیفیت مطلوب که حتی در بسیاری از گوشی‌های موبایل هم دیده می‌شود
در صورتی هم که به هر دلیلی دارای میکروفن مناسب یا فضای آرام جهت صبط صدا نیستید، می‌توانید با هماهنگی با «آموزشگاه برنامه‌نویس» و تعیین وقت، از امکانات موجود در آموزشگاه استفاده نمایید.


دوستانی که مایل به همکاری در این زمینه هستند، می توانند با بنده (*علیرضا مداح*) یا دوست عزیزم آقای *حمیدرضاصادقیان* که به طور مشترک، مسئولیت پیگیری این موضوع را بر عهده داریم، هماهنگی‌های لازم را انجام دهند.


سوالات خود را نیز می‌توانید در همین تاپیک مطرح کنید تا به آن‌ها پاسخ داده شود.


با تشکر
علیرضا مداح
تیم مدیریت سایت برنامه‌نویس

----------


## JaVa

*سلام و درود بر شما.


تخصص بیشتر توی چه زمینه ای باید داشته باشیم ؟؟ 



با تشکر.**

----------


## علیرضا مداح

در هر زمینه‌ای که مرتبط با «توسعه‌ی نرم‌افزار» باشد، می‌توانید Podcast را تهیه کنید، یکی از اهداف این کار جلوگیری از «به هدر رفتن» دانش است، بارها و بارها برای همه‌ی ما اتفاق افتاده که در محل کار با یکی از همکاران خود وارد بحث شده‌ایم؛ به عنوان مثال بر سر انتخاب یک ORM مناسب برای شروع پروژه‌ای جدید؛ همین بحث می‌تواند موضوع مناسبی برای یک Podcast باشد. به عنوان نمونه‌ای دیگر، یکی از دوستان در گردهمایی نمایشگاه الکامپ، مشغول صحبت در مورد «چگونه برنامه‌نویس‌شدن» خودش بود که آقای کرامتی به ایشان پیشنهاد دادند همین می‌تواند موضوعی مناسب برای یک Podcast باشد...

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام

این واقعاً عالی است ولی یک مسئله ای ذهن من رو مشغول کرده است. آیا سایت برنامه نویس امکان ذخیره دائمی فایل ها را در اختیار ما می گذارد؟ :متفکر: 
این فایل ها در کدام بخش قابل دانلود خواهند بود؟ آیا بخش دیگری برای این کار به سایت اضافه خواهد شد؟

موفق باشید...

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.

بله این امکان قرار داده خواهد شد و با قراردادن  Player در سایت امکان پخش آنرا نیز در آینده فراهم خواهیم کرد.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
به زودی اولین Podcast رو در زمینه اصول اولیه طراحی Database ارائه خواهم داد.یکی از معضلاتی که دوستان مبتدی و دانشجویان بر میخورن این هست که نمیدونن برای طراحی یک Database باید ازکجا شروع کنند که امیدوارم با قراردادن این Podcast این مشکل تاحدودی مرتفع بشه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بخش پادکست در حال ایجاد است.

----------


## Ramezani_z

سلام
کسی هست که بتونه بگه چطوری میشه با مدیران اصلی این انجمن چطور میشه مکاتبه داشت؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
بهشون پیام خصوصی می دی، در صورت تمایل به شما تلفن می دند.

----------

